#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Regarding Elitmus

## chinnicsr

can any one give info about elitmus exam? is it helpful for recruitments?
i'm doing my final year btech in ece..





  Similar Threads: elitmus prep

----------

